# Garlic



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

ok so i was at a LFS 
and talking to the guy i usually see there
he was feeding the system
he was usen a normal off the shelf food 
but he had it in a cup 
with a little water and some fresh garlic
i asked him about it 
he said he soaks the food in the garlic water for a hour or so b4 he feeds them
he also claims it to be very good for the fish 
this is one of the better fish stores in the area 
there tanks are always clean 
and i normally dont see dead fish in the tanks
ive never seen ICK or any other sickness in the tanks either 
he says he does it once a week

my question is 
is this good ?

thanks


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

I heard for that too, but I have never try it!


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

It increases their appetite and reduces the chances of getting internal parasites.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Don't be fooled...I've heard of Garlic working to get fish to eat...yada yada...So I bought this garlic extract stuff from Petsmart...I soaked the food in it...and it didn't do jack...Nothing...My piranhas could care less...All it really did was stink up my tank like a rotten egg...Just nasty man...If I were you...I'd stay away.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i read in AP that garlic is good for new and wild fish because it kills internal parasites in them. so i guess its good to clean out the fishes system.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

kamekazi said:


> It increases their appetite and reduces the chances of getting internal parasites.


I don't know about fish, but that is exactly what it does for pigeons. It also makes their feathers nice and shiny and waterproof as it makes a type of oil on their skin. Like I said, I don't know if it does what it claims for fish though. It is worth a try. It certainly won't kill them or make them sick.
~Taylor~


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

my lfs recomeds it.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

For people it's called Russian Penacilian. They didn't have health care so they would eat many cloves of garlic a day. My brother got me on the idea, he chews them up then swallows, i just swalllow them whole once a week. Supposed to boost your immune system greatly.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i used to eat tons of garlic, that sh*t makes you

stink after awhile









i wonder if it gives the fish heart burn?

thats what it does to me now, thats why i stopped

eating it, but i can see how it would be good for fish.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

I'll throw a clove in tonight see what happens, they just at some talipia for the first time tonight maybe they'll bite.


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Let us know how it goes! Thanks Good luck!


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Well last night at around 12 i threw in a small clove of garlic about an 1" by 1/8". It got stuck in between the bubbles and the powerhead and did a crazy little dance, and when it flew out every went at it with no bites. This morning I just checked the tank and some of the garlic was eaten maybe 3 bites or so. But the funny thing is that there is a dead goldfish with very few wounds, not much more then I left with last night and he was stuck to the intake filter of my ac110.

Could they be related? I don't know maybe maybe the p's ate the garlic and went crazy and just killed the goldfish without eating any of it?

Maybe it was the golfishes time but I think it's weird.

I'll try it again maybe slip a clove it with the next piece of talipia i put in the tank.

Long story short, they had some.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

your supposed to soak the garlic and the food in a cup

if theres a pleco in the tank he prolly ate your garlic


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I have used garlic juice before with good success. My fish can be picky eaters sometimes, but when I use the garlic juice they do seem to like it more. I bought the stuff from a LFS, it's specifically made for aquarium use...


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Civic Disobedience said:


> I have used garlic juice before with good success. My fish can be picky eaters sometimes, but when I use the garlic juice they do seem to like it more. I bought the stuff from a LFS, it's specifically made for aquarium use...


interesting. will soak the garlic next time and i might cut it into small strips.


----------



## Osiris_x11 (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't add the garlic directly to the aquarium, IMHO... we're 75kg/165lbs. whereas a *p'* is barely 1/4kg to 1-2kg (captive)!

The *garlic-soak* would be ideal for food-prep' (over-nite), feeder-fish tank (and minnows or other foreign fresh-water fishies), etc'... it'll help kill-off infectious microbes, and get absorbed by the meat/food and therefore benefit the *p'* in the longrun. The anti-fungal/anti-microbial/anti-parasite pills/drops you add to the aquarium are enough if you're feeding your *p'*s non-foreign/alien fish/animals.

Garlic, honey, and mold/yeast were known to be healing agents by the Ancient Egyptians.

My mom uses blended-up garlic in broths, bbq marinades, and roasts (chicken, beef, goat/lamb).


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

I would supplement my fish food with garlic alot when I kept saltwater. Whenever I got a new fish or my fish showed a few beginning phases of a disease I would soak their food in it. I never had a fish with ich or any type of internal parasites. I have nothing against garlic extract except that it stinks. Also used it to get some picky eaters starting to eat because it is supposed to increase their appetite. 
JMO
E


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

I hate garlic and hate the smell more... couldn't imagine my tank smell my garlic. YUCK


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> I hate garlic and hate the smell more... couldn't imagine my tank smell my garlic. YUCK


I love garlic..... and onions go into every dinner almost..

And I've never seen garlic extract? I'm just going to blend it up and put it in my next batch of jello food.


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

tried this yesterday and it seems like they like it alot.. finished the food at least,!


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Piranha Prince said:


> I hate garlic and hate the smell more... couldn't imagine my tank smell my garlic. YUCK


its scientificly the best thing for your fish


----------

